# No curds



## julialee0420 (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm trying to make cheese using vinegar and lemon juice. I added it to my heated milk but no curds formed. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

Once you stir in the acid for a few seconds, you have to stop stirring and still the milk, or you won't have curd, just broken "fluff".


----------



## erdilek.sirin (Jul 8, 2019)

jdavenport said:


> Once you stir in the acid for a few seconds, you have to stop stirring and still the milk, or you won't have curd, just broken "fluff".


So how do we prevent the sinked curd and stick to the pan and burn?


----------

